# Made in USA



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

http://www.madeinusa.org/nav.cgi?boolean=AND&case=Insensitive&start=0&group=20&terms=tools&x=14&y=10


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I tip my hate to you sir. I have a really hard time doing this same thing.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm over it. I would love to buy everything USA made... but the fact is a lot of it is just as bad, and sometimes worse, than garbage Chinese chit. But costs 3 times as much. Besides that, made in USA really doesn't mean much if the plant is staffed by Less-Than-Legal citizens anyway.

Channellock is Fiercely Made in Meadville, PA and they are great... but USA made Klein tools just keep getting chittier. My foreign made Milwaukee pliers could flatten a set of Kleins and still be tight enough to cut gnat hairs.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm over it. I would love to buy everything USA made... but the fact is a lot of it is just as bad, and sometimes worse, than garbage Chinese chit. But costs 3 times as much. Besides that, made in USA really doesn't mean much if the plant is staffed by Less-Than-Legal citizens anyway.
> 
> Channellock is Fiercely Made in Meadville, PA and they are great... but USA made Klein tools just keep getting chittier. My foreign made Milwaukee pliers could flatten a set of Kleins and still be tight enough to cut gnat hairs.


Just some of the reasons why it's so hard for me to pull it off. Well said dude!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think about a number of things when I buy a tool. The easy ones: Is it functional? Is the quality there? Will it last, based on how I'll use it? Based on those things, is it a decent price? 

There are also intangibles that are on my mind, the ecopolitical aspects, and of course if I think I'll enjoy using the thing. 

All said and done, made in USA tools have the edge for me. 

German - might be better than made in USA, traditionally have been overpriced even for the extra quality, but the German tools are getting to be competitive in price. 

Made in Canada, England - about the same as made in USA to me on all points. 

Made in Japan, South Korea, Taiwan - some excellent quailty, some junk, Japan being mostly good stuff any more, South Korea approaching Japan, Taiwan being more a mixed bag. 

Made in China, Pakistan, India - last resort, not 100% but generally awful quality and bad to awful ecopolitics. (Don't judge me - remember, these people put lead paint on baby toys.) 

If you look at some of the prices on made in China hand tools from traditionally American brands - Soutwire, DeWalt, a few others in the big box stores - you have the opportunity to spend almost as much on crap as you would on the best. 

Channel Locks made in USA at Lowes - $19.99
Southwire made in China at Lowes - $25.98
Wiha Bicut made in Germany at wihatools.com - $26.78 

I'd rather eat worms than pay that for a Southwire.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I'm not against foreign made products. I do have a pair of Milwaukee "Channellocks" that are pretty decent and seem to be durable. I also have craftsman pliers made in Germany which I like better than the Channellock brand. Personally though I'd rather pay a little more for American made tools. Any other good American made screwdrivers or linemans pliers?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't bring myself to buy imported stuff when Channelock and other American manufacturers are still around and still making decent products. I've been to Meadville on several occasions and Channelock is definitely the life blood of that town. I guess that's why I'm biased in favor of buying their stuff.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I do buy the Commercial Electric tools simply for doing demo. Who cares if they get blown up? :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My "Made in USA" tool selection that I currently own:

Klein or Channelock/Ideal linesmans
Klein *****
Channelock assorted pump pliers and nail puller
Ideal or Klein strippers
Klein screwdrivers
Estwing hammers
Stanley razor knife and tape measure
Seatek rotosplit
Assorted Klein specialty tools (cable shears, needlenose, etc)


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i am right up there with 'made in america' but there is no gurantee that its going to better anymore U.S. companies (most) have gone the gammit of profits, not quality as mac would say 'welcome to the new world order'


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:whistling2:S~


----------



## Opp (Apr 23, 2016)

If you're looking for American made drill bits and tips give 'montana' brand a try. You can get them from Menards they're really good quality and affordable.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought a "Chinese" drill bit ONCE, only because it was all they had, and I didn't have time to drive into town to buy a real one. The damn thing folded in two places, and barely scratched the paint. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Forgot about my roto split being made in USA....there is a company on eBay called DrillHog that have really great, affordable, USA made drill bits, saw blades, step bits, etc. all lifetime warranties. http://www.ebay.com/sch/drillhog/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

I just saw Irwin came out with a nice looking pair of side cutters. Made in Germany. Has anyone tried them?


----------

